# Best skimmer to replace my SWC 250?



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

Hey folks,

Sadly, my skimmer has failed since the blackouts (hope everyone has recovered!). And my SWC 250 is now dead. I'm looking to replace it and would love your suggestions.

I don't really mind that the skimmer since it was way too loud and had startup issues. If you could recommend something that is quieter and with a better impeller system, that would be much appreciated.

The SWC 250: http://www.swcskimmers.com/product5.html

The dimensions are absolutely the biggest it can get. I'll have a heck of a time trying to take it out of my sump.

I have a 120 gallon heavily stocked stank with a 40 gallon sump.

What would you recommend?

Much thanks for your help.

Cheers


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I own a CadLights PLS-100 that is rated up to a 100g tank and I can honestly tell you that this thing is a beast of a skimmer! Mine was first gen so it does have a few drawbacks but now they are on Gen3 models and from what I've seen and heard they have taken care of alot of the things people were "modding" their skimmers to do.

I would recommend the PLS-200 that is rated for 180g-300g tanks. There are two amazing features to this skimmer:
1) The footprint for this skimmer is 10x8
2) It has a 7db level!!!!

My PLS-100 has a 4db level and I can honestly tell you that any of my powerheads are louder than my skimmer. Also, the skim cup is full in 3 days with black nasty gunk.


----------



## VisualPoetry (May 16, 2006)

dang, that looks pretty nice! sadly I have to measure my tank cuz 22" seems pretty tall - but I'm hopeful!

Thanks for your recommendation.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll take the risk of suggesting the obvious.. why not replace the pumps? maybe only one of the pumps is failing. at $120 the price is not bad.


----------



## wickedfrags (Sep 16, 2009)

perhaps the Bubble King mini 200 (not just cause I have one for sale)


----------

